# Talking Turkey 2011



## Arrowhead (Mar 31, 2011)

It's about time to start calling them tasty gobblers into range. This thread is for anything turkey. Pics, tips, info etc. Lets here them stories. When is your opening day? I been thinking about it 24/7. Here in IL. our turkey season in divided into 5 different seasons ranging from 5 days to 8 days. The tags are on a lottery system. I got lucky this year and got 3 tags.  That is the maximum allowed. 

My first tag is good from April 16 thru 21. My other 2 tags are for the 5th and last season running from May 5th thru 12th.

I been seeing a large flock hanging out near my hunting spot, about 40 birds. Last week I seen 4 long beards strutting in the field. I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas. :msp_smile:


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 1, 2011)

Our season here runs from April 25 until the end of May. We are allowed 2 birds total, but can only shoot 1 per day. The cold spring we have been having has slowed things down abit around here. My hunting strategy is the KISS (keep it simple stupid) system. I 99.99999% of the time dont use decoys, and my yelper is my call of choice. If I am near gobblers in the morning I will make 4 or five soft yelps in the morning just when you can start to define individual leaves on the ground out at about 20 feet. Then when I hear the birds fly down I will do another 5 or 6 hen calls. I personally have had really good success with this method.


Good luck to all, and I will be keeping a close eye on this thread.


----------



## KD57 (Apr 1, 2011)

Our season starts tomorrow. I need a new string on the Matthews, but I am hoping it will hold up for a few more shots. Didn't really want to change it until later this summer when I have more time to fool with it.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 7, 2011)

May 1st season opens here, I've been seeing flocks bout every day on the way to work. Alot of strutters already too, same as every other year they'll be henned up by the time the season opens. Still makes for some good fun though!


----------



## KD57 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, did anybody tag yet? All I saw was one hen, and she was walking thru the back yard as we ate supper, lol.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 7, 2011)

Nine more days before I can get out.  I seen about 40 birds by my spot again. They are still in the wintering groups. It's been cold here. Once it warms up, the groups will spread out.


----------



## KD57 (Apr 7, 2011)

Our season opens too late here, hens are nesting by the time it opens, and makes for a hard hunt, especially with a bow.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 7, 2011)

Here you can use either bow or gun. I usually take both with me, but usually end up using the gun. I'll convince myself to use the bow, then at the last minute, chicken out and grab the Benelli. :msp_tongue:


----------



## wooddog 066 (Apr 7, 2011)

YEAH CANT WAIT Arrowhead gonna try and get another one with my recurve its a blast!!! and since the kill last yr i am hooked:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bigrod (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't get my name in till late for the drawing so my 2 tags are for the last season, May 5-12. Seen 8 Toms the other day before work but couldn't tell how big there beards were but ready to get out. Won a new vest at are NWTF banquet this year so hopefully the luck will stay with me.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 11, 2011)

The 5th season is my favorite. If I had only one choice, that would be it. I have always had at least one 5th season tag in the last 9 years, and always filled them. Sure, some of the birds are dead and gone, but most of the hens are done and nesting. If you can locate a 5th season gobbler, he'll usually come runnin in. 

Five more days for me!! They been strutting and gobbling like crazy. I CAN'T FREAKIN WAIT !!


----------



## GoRving (Apr 13, 2011)

Yesterday I worked a bird. It was the first decent day(weather-wise) of the season. The bird probably gobbled around 30 times total, and came in behind me(I think). I accidently sat near a nest of big black ants, too. They were crawling all over me, including in my coveralls. Can't hear good, either. Next hunt should be better.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 15, 2011)

Well tomorrow is the big day!!  The weather is absolutely gonna suck for turkey hunting. Cold, windy (40mph gusts) and rain! Oh well, I'll be sitting out there anyway. Here we can only hunt till 1pm.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 15, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Well tomorrow is the big day!!  The weather is absolutely gonna suck for turkey hunting. Cold, windy (40mph gusts) and rain! Oh well, I'll be sitting out there anyway. Here we can only hunt till 1pm.


 
Ill be in there with ya Ed. Gonna be fun!!!


----------



## Blazin (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 15, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Ill be in there with ya Ed. Gonna be fun!!!


 Good luck Jeremy!! Let us know how it goes. Hopefully we'll see your pic with a nice bird. 


Blazin said:


> Good luck guys!


 
I just glassed the cornfield alongside the woods I hunt and seen 4 longbeards. Although they been harassed and spooked by the landowner for the last 5 days. It's gonna make it tougher now. He had a 1st season tag, never bagged a bird.


----------



## 55chevyparts (Apr 15, 2011)

Got a day off work and came home to this walking through my field by the barn. Walked out with a camera to about 25 to 30 yards away and took some picts.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool hen pic! Yesterday morning there was a hen in the cornfield behind my house. That's only the 4th time I've seen a turkey back there in 16 years.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 16, 2011)

Nothing today.  I had 8 Jakes come by at 25yds first thing in the morning. I try not to shoot Jakes till the last day, I let them pass. The last 30 min of the hunt I had 3 longbeards come in. I could NOT get a clear shot at just one. Every time I put the bead on one, another would get in the way. Only have one 2nd season tag, so I did not shoot. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 17, 2011)

I got this bird at 6:40 this morning.  I heard prolly over 12 different birds gobbling and about the same amount of hens yelping. It was one of them dream mornings. I got about 100yrds from where they were roosting. Once it got light it was non-stop gobbling and yelping for about 30 minutes. I watched about 20 different birds fly down. I called aggressively, because the hens were going nuts with there calling. After about 20 minutes this guy came strutting in. I shot him about 25yrds. 

He weighed 24lbs 7oz spurs are 1" and beard is 10 1/2"


----------



## Blazin (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome!!  Man I can't believe how green it is there!


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks. Yea, It's green, I actually need to mow the grass already.


----------



## Bigrod (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats a real nice bird! Not all beat up like some get later in the season. Seen a nice tom and 5 hens yesterday behind the house and he was struttin for em big time. Nice Job and hope you can bag another later on.


----------



## Sherwood stoker (Apr 17, 2011)

That's a great looking bird you've got there.
The only wild turkey we get chance of in the uk comes in a bottle.:msp_sad:
Keep up the good work.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats Ed...I need to get back into turkey hunting...:help:


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 17, 2011)

Bigrod said:


> Thats a real nice bird! Not all beat up like some get later in the season. Seen a nice tom and 5 hens yesterday behind the house and he was struttin for em big time. Nice Job and hope you can bag another later on.


 


Sherwood stoker said:


> That's a great looking bird you've got there.
> The only wild turkey we get chance of in the uk comes in a bottle.:msp_sad:
> Keep up the good work.



Thanks Guys. 



outdoorlivin247 said:


> Congrats Ed...I need to get back into turkey hunting...:help:


 
Thanks Sean. I love turkey hunting almost as much as bow hunting deer.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 18, 2011)

Dropped this Tom 2 weeks ago in nor cal...11inch beard...were alowed 3 in the spring, one a day..dont need tags, just upland game stamp.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 18, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I got this bird at 6:40 this morning.  I heard prolly over 12 different birds gobbling and about the same amount of hens yelping. It was one of them dream mornings. I got about 100yrds from where they were roosting. Once it got light it was non-stop gobbling and yelping for about 30 minutes. I watched about 20 different birds fly down. I called aggressively, because the hens were going nuts with there calling. After about 20 minutes this guy came strutting in. I shot him about 25yrds.
> 
> He weighed 24lbs 7oz spurs are 1" and beard is 10 1/2"


 
Sweet!!!! Nice bird


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 18, 2011)

woodsman44 said:


>


 
Nice bird!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 18, 2011)

woodsman44 said:


> Dropped this Tom 2 weeks ago in nor cal...11inch beard...were alowed 3 in the spring, one a day..dont need tags, just upland game stamp.


 
Nice bird! I know they have 3 of the sub species in the PNW.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 18, 2011)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Sweet!!!! Nice bird


 
Thanks TS. When is your season?


----------



## wooddog 066 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on your goodlooking tom arrowhead, my season doesnt start for two weeks in PA but gonna try to get another with my recurve


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 18, 2011)

wooddog 066 said:


> Congrats on your goodlooking tom arrowhead, my season doesnt start for two weeks in PA but gonna try to get another with my recurve


 
Thanks. Good luck, let us know how it goes. I'm thinking of taking my bow for my next season.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Apr 19, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I got this bird at 6:40 this morning.  I heard prolly over 12 different birds gobbling and about the same amount of hens yelping. It was one of them dream mornings. I got about 100yrds from where they were roosting. Once it got light it was non-stop gobbling and yelping for about 30 minutes. I watched about 20 different birds fly down. I called aggressively, because the hens were going nuts with there calling. After about 20 minutes this guy came strutting in. I shot him about 25yrds.
> 
> He weighed 24lbs 7oz spurs are 1" and beard is 10 1/2"



Arrowhead, very nice Tom you got there!!
Is that a merriam??...just wondering

Mine is a rio grande, shot at low elevation...shot a merriam 2years ago up at 4000ft. elevation.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 20, 2011)

Here in IL. all we have are Easterns. I'd love to someday get the slam.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 21, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> Thanks TS. When is your season?


 
Season starts on Monday for me:yoyo:


----------



## Blazin (Apr 23, 2011)

Nother week to go here


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 23, 2011)

I wish you guys luck !!!!!!!!! 

May 5th starts my next season. I got 2 tags.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 5, 2011)

*This turkey was shot by Wooddog 066, I posted the pics for him, I'll let him fill in the details. Nice bird with the recurve. *


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 5, 2011)

was exciting morning but cold around 38 gobbled good on the roost then hit the ground and gobbled good here and there then before i knew it at 80 yds three of them were standing there then this bird saw decoys then come a running and i wacked em at 14 yds I am thrilled 2nd bird in a row with the ol stick en string!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (May 5, 2011)

Congrats on the bird! I got skunked today. They gobbled some in the morning, then went quiet the rest of the day. I'll try again in the morning. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Blazin (May 6, 2011)

wooddog 066 said:


> was exciting morning but cold around 38 gobbled good on the roost then hit the ground and gobbled good here and there then before i knew it at 80 yds three of them were standing there then this bird saw decoys then come a running and i wacked em at 14 yds I am thrilled 2nd bird in a row with the ol stick en string!!!


 
Congrat's WD, nice shootin with the ole school stick chucker!!


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 6, 2011)

thanks guys it definately is fun i practice alot all yr long thats the only way you can do it!!!!


----------



## indiansprings (May 6, 2011)

Congrats, Woodchuck, the ole stick and string on turkeys seperates the men from the boys on turkeys. After I got my slam with a shotgun, I converted to using a compound bow. I've killed two off the ground and one out of a tree stand. It's a dang site harder with the bow, I've been busted drawing several times. The eastern birds are for sure the hardest to kill. Hunting Rio's is like taking candy from a baby after hunting pressured Easterns. The osecola was only tough in the aspect of having to find property to get on. I was lucky enough to hunt the osecola with Sammy Knight of Mossy Oak and the owner of Cody Turkey calls. They sure don't gobble much compared to the Eastern bird. I think the Merriam is by far the most beautiful bird of the four. It's great you guys have plenty of birds , here in our area, they are all but gone. Once thriving flocks has disappeared, one theory is when the country filled with chicken and turkey houses and every field is covered with chicken and turkey litter they picked up diseases from the domestic flocks. I've got to drive at least two to three hours to find decent hunting anymore.


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 6, 2011)

YEAH the turkey population is pretty good around here but there here then there still have to have different places to hunt and the dang coyotes take there toll on em too which makes them keep quiet too!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (May 6, 2011)

Day 2.... had 8 Jakes within 20 yrds. Never seen a long beard. 

Trying again in the morning.


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 7, 2011)

All you can do ed is keep after em!!!!You know they can be tough


----------



## Arrowhead (May 7, 2011)

I got another one today.... pics tomorrow.


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 8, 2011)

CONGRATS Need pics!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (May 8, 2011)

I shot this bird at 6:06am yesterday morning. I had a hen fly down and feed within my deeks. 15 minutes later a Jake and this long beard came in. Nice quick hunt. :msp_thumbup:

He weighed 19lbs 9oz. Beard is 9 inches and 1" spurs.

I have one more tag to fill, season ends Thursday.


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 8, 2011)

Nice bird ED your on it my friend!!!!


----------



## Blazin (May 9, 2011)

Way to go Arrow! Another fine bird for the season!


----------



## Arrowhead (May 9, 2011)

Another one bites the dust! 

This was a _very_ quick hunt. I got out this morning in total darkness. I slipped in close to where they roost and sat down and waited. Daylight was just starting and the gobbling began. I was about 75yds from a bunch of birds. There were others gobbling deep in the woods also. I watched about 6 birds fly down and land about 60yrds from me. Once they hit the ground I could not see them because of the brush between us. I slowly got the gun up and got ready in case they headed my way. Then a minute later another bird flys down and lands 28yrds from the end of my gun barrel! :msp_biggrin:

I had no decoys out nor did I call yet. He hit the ground and instantly went into strut. He wasn't on the ground 20 seconds when I shot him. Out of eighty acres of woods, he decided to land right in front of my gun. 

This bird weighed 19lbs even, 9 1/2" beard and 1" spurs. 

This has been an amazing season for me. I drew the maximum allowed 3 permits and killed 3 longbeards. The good Lord truly blessed me.


----------



## Blazin (May 9, 2011)

Your on fire dOOd!!! Congrats...again! :msp_w00t:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 9, 2011)

Looks like it is time for some Turkey Jerky...

Nice birds guys...:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Arrowhead (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Blaze.


----------



## Bigrod (May 9, 2011)

Great job there Ed on the Trifecta. I got one this morning. Bout ready to give up and move when I finally he one gobble and after about 10 minutes he made it out into the field, seen the decoy and headed right for it. Just happen it was right in front of my gun and down he went. He was at least 25 pounds or more. Had a 12 1/2 inch beard and 1 1/8 spurs. Not bad for my second bird. Just got a Jake last year for my first one.


----------



## Bigrod (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Blazin (May 9, 2011)

congrat's Bigrod, that's a hell of a beard!  Post pics of the cookin


----------



## Arrowhead (May 9, 2011)

Bigrod said:


>


 
Congrats!  12 1/2" beard is a beard of a lifetime !!


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 9, 2011)

You arent a kiddin there thats one HELL of a rope WAY TO GO!!!!


----------



## Bigrod (May 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm heading out again this morning before we start to get more rain. Just got a few more days left.


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 10, 2011)

well goodluck to ya but that one will be HARD to beat!!!


----------



## Bigrod (May 11, 2011)

Went out this morning and a little after 6 I seen some movement and before I could even get my gun up this coyote was at a dead sprint for my decoys. Hit her the first time when she was less than a foot away from my hen decoy then again as she spun around. Number 4s did a job on it. Didn't see any turkeys after that so I got 1 more day to try and get it done.


----------



## Blazin (May 11, 2011)

Nice hit on the yote Rod, season is closed on them here now but one could ever know when an "accident" may happen in that instance. Best of luck nailin a gobbler!


----------



## Arrowhead (May 11, 2011)

I hate them Yotes. I think this year was the first year I did not see any. I had them knock over my deeks several times. As much as it kills me, I don't shoot them unless I'm about to go elsewhere.


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 11, 2011)

NICE dog there bigrod same thing happened to me three yrs ago callin and had birds talking there heard them start flying then outta the corner of my eye here come a big male and soo much for him with a 3-1/2" mag of 5 shot but good job on your yote!!!!


----------



## jkwgibson (May 11, 2011)

*Alabama Turkeys*

Our Alabama season just ended. It comes in March 15 and ends April 30 with a limit of 6.
I got two.
I'm interested in bow hunting deer in IL. Can you give any advice?
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## stihlhead (May 13, 2011)

Shot this morning around 6:30. Came up a small hill in the fog at full strut!! 8 7/8 inch beard about 19 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 13, 2011)

jkwgibson said:


> Our Alabama season just ended. It comes in March 15 and ends April 30 with a limit of 6.
> I got two.
> I'm interested in bow hunting deer in IL. Can you give any advice?
> Thanks,
> Jack


 
I know non-res permits are expensive. Private land is getting hard to find... all leased up. There are tons of outfitters in Pike County. Some are guided, some you pay to simply hunt their land. Lots of public land also Shawnee forest in the southern part is 280,000 acres.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 13, 2011)

stihlhead said:


> Shot this morning around 6:30. Came up a small hill in the fog at full strut!! 8 7/8 inch beard about 19 1/2 pounds.


 
Good deal !!


----------



## sbhooper (May 18, 2011)

Turkeys aren't much of a challenge around here. I have killed so many that i decided that I would not hunt them this year. I invited a friend out to kill one instead. We walked about 350 yards from my house and set up by a cedar tree. The birds were quiet due to thick fog. After they got off the roost, we could hear them out in the field west of us. I kept coaxing and finally a tom gobbled a hundred yards away. After considerable coaxing, he came in and my friend killed him at about 15 yards. He was a great bird weighing 23 pounds with inch spurs. He did not have much beard, but that is normal here as they tend to drag them off in the brush. 

That motivated me, so I broke down and bought a permit. I saw two toms and some hens in my field. I watched until they got to where my shed was blocking their view of the house. One tom and the hens went into the woods and one tom stayed in my field. I grabbed my gun and call and hurried to the corner of my shed. I peaked around to see if the tom was still out in the field and he was. I started calling and the turkey walked right to me. I leaned around the corner and shot him right over the top of my shooting bench! He was a 21-pound two-year-old. 

A week later another friend came out and I called him in a turkey that he shot at eight yards. It was another 21 pounder. 

It was a good season, but not much of a challenge. I would about as soon just watch them through the spotting scope from my window.


----------

